# What bench grinder for sharpening?



## thekctermite

I'm getting a lathe pretty soon and am curious about sharpening bowl gouges and other tools on the bench grinder. I read an article in American Woodworker that went into good detail about how its done. I have a DeWalt bench grinder that runs at about 3500rpm, but the article said that a slow speed grinder (1750rpm) is what the author uses. Even with the right friable wheels, I'm concerned that my grinder is too fast. 

I don't want to break the bank on this, but need to get something that will get the job done for me. Anyone have any advice or product suggestions?


----------



## Gordon Seto

Oneway recommends 3450 rpm grinder.
http://www.oneway.ca/pdf/grind_jig.pdf
How steady the grinder runs is more important than speed. Use light touch.


----------



## BHOFM

I would look at something like this:

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## slatron25

Woodcraft had a slow speed grinder on sale not too long ago for $74, you might look into that. Right now I'm using an old grinder which slows down as soon as you touch metal to it.  I guess that's slow. 
From my research though, the wolverine system can be had for under $200 bucks, but I think I'm gonna opt for a decent grinder and wheel and a homemade jig. There are plenty of sharpening jigs out there. 
It seems to me the correct wheel is the most important.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski

Termite
You can use your DeWalt but your going to burn up your tools, no matter how careful you are. Get an eight inch wheel and a grinder that turns half the speed of yours and you can teach yourself the right sharpening technique. I always told myself not to let the tool get more than warm and stuck to that and used a grinder fast as yours, but it was no fun having to worry about burning tools. Run a search for the grinder with the things you want. There are a lot of them on the market for around a hundred dollars. With an eight inch wheel and the proper wheels , along with a good jig you will pick it up quickly. Sharpening is easy if you don't try to do it on the cheap. It's understandable if you are short on money, but wait till you can save enough rather than get some cheap grinder, same with a lathe. Good luck you will enjoy turning. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## johnep

Was a thread here about diamond system where wheels were like ninja stars and set vertically. The tools were supposed to keep cool.
look under sharpening threads.
johnep


----------



## John in Tennessee

How about a router speed control? Stealin' a idea from Mr Daren


----------



## john lucas

A router speed control only works with a Universal motor. I haven't seen a grinder with one of those. You can use a 3450 grinder if you use HSS tools. You can't over heat and damage HSS with a grinder. You can blue it and make it ugly however. I sharpened my tools for years on a High speed grinder with a gray wheel. Most turners would cringe at that now. It was hard to learn to sharpen on that machine. 
My choice is the Woodcraft 8" slow speed grinder. It's prices right and comes with a white wheel which is the preferable wheel to grind HSS. The slower speed is not only safer but removes metal slower which makes it easier to control the shape of the grind.


----------



## thekctermite

Thanks guys. I'm learning that the prospect of getting into woodturning is a pricey little endeavor!


----------



## firehawkmph

I recently bought the slow speed 8" grinder from woodcraft that John mentioned above. If you catch it on sale, it's somewhere around 80.00 if I remember right. It works very well. One other thing you need to have along with the grinder is a wheel dresser. I bought the T-shaped one from woodcraft for around 13-14.00. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas

Woodturning can be very expensive if you let it. You have a grinder. Go ahead and use it. If you have HSS tools you won't hurt anyting you'll just use them up a little faster. Use a very light touch and clean the wheel with a star wheel or diamond dresser every so often. 
We tend to get carried away in the woodturning world and tell everyone they need a Chuck, A slow speed grinder, A sharpening jig and lots of expensive High Speed Steel tools. 
You can turn an awful lot of stuff with a cheap lathe, anything you have that will put an edge on a tool, and just about anthing that will take that edge to use for tools. 
I started turning with an electric drill mounted on the workbench and a sharpened screwdriver. 
You will enjoy turning more with the right equipment but if you don't have the money dive in anyway. Just start slow and upgrade your tools when you can.
You can do an awful lot of turning with just a bowl gouge and some way to put an edge on it. Sandpaper glued to a stick will get you started if that's all you have. The important thing is to have fun.


----------



## Barry Ward

*what bench grinder for sharpening*

I have a 6" high spead and the 8" slow speed that woodcraft sells and can sharpen just as good on either one of them.Like already said,just take your time with light cuts.What you may want to do once you get setup is to pick up some cheap tools to practice with,then one you get it down,then go for the better quality tools.

ken


----------



## Steveayerse

*best bench grinder*



thekctermite said:


> I'm getting a lathe pretty soon and am curious about sharpening bowl gouges and other tools on the bench grinder. I read an article in American Woodworker that went into good detail about how its done. I have a DeWalt bench grinder that runs at about 3500rpm, but the article said that a slow speed grinder (1750rpm) is what the author uses. Even with the right friable wheels, I'm concerned that my grinder is too fast.
> 
> I don't want to break the bank on this, but need to get something that will get the job done for me. Anyone have any advice or product suggestions?



Hey mate, I am gonna revive this old thread, because today I wrote about bench grinders and wanted to share my experience but didn't want to create a new thread ! I wrote about Jet, Metabo, Sunex, Dewalt, Wen grinders you can


----------



## saculnhoj

My only problem with the article is the wheels on the grinders. they all seem to be gray wheels. the white aluminum oxide wheels but quick and cooler and don't over heat the tools as quickly. Much better for beginners who seem to push to hard on the steel. 
Speed isn't that important. The actual surface speed of a 6" 3450 grinder and an 8" 1725 isn't all that different as far as the tool can see. 
Many turners are now going to the Tormek slow speed wet grinder. A lot more expensive but will sharpen a tool much sharper than most other grinders. 
many of us are going to the CNB wheels which cut very cool and never get out of true. Of course your getting into a lot more money with either the Tormek or the CBN.
I've been sharpening lately with a 1" strip sander. This cuts really cool and you can change grits in 30 seconds.
After playing with lots of grinders, wheels and sharpening methods I'm convinced the most important thing is to have true running wheels or belts. The lack of vibration helps you sharpen whatever tool you use. A cool cutting wheel is probably second most important. 
I have been doing testing to see how sharp you can get all kinds of steel and it turns out they all will get sharper than 99% of us will need for the task at hand. It's how you get there that matters. it should be quick, easy, and get sharp enough to do the job.


----------



## Brian T.

Drop a kilobuck on a Tormek system and spend 6+ months learning to use it.
True, standard grinders run far too fast to really be useful for serious sharpening.
Shovels? Yes.

Lots of my wood carving gouges and knives run $30 - $50 each or more. Not about to burn those any time soon.
My system sets up for about $10.00 or less and never, ever fails.


----------



## firehawkmph

I have both a Tormek and a slow speed grinder. The Tormek wasn't that difficult to learn how to use, takes off very little metal. Only drawback is when you want to change the shape of a tool, say create a fingernail profile on a bowl gouge with a blunt grind. Takes awhile. I recently bought a pair of 8" X 1 1/2" CBN wheels from Woodturner's Wonders. One is an 80 grit, the other is 220. The 220 takes off metal quickly and leaves a pretty smooth finish. I haven't even used the 80 yet. The nice thing about the CBN wheels is they never have to be dressed. They run true and stay that way. If I had to start all over, I would just have the CBN wheels on a slow speed grinder.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------

